# My Vizsla is always bored!



## Superunknown

Hi I have a 3 year old Vizsla. He's highly intelligent and responds perfect to training. However I'm currently working from home so I can't play with him all day. *I take him out for a hour walk twice a day every day and he also gets a good run in the park chasing a tennis ball. * My family members also interact with him after work and take him out for walks too.

But between these times...he's incredibly bored and doesn't respond to the toys I give him. He's a tough chewer and has destroyed most of the other toys. Anything made with fabric will not last 10 seconds. Even grade A black Kong toys don't last much either.

What can I give him to entertain him while I'm working? He has an antler which he chews on from time to time. He also has a solid plastic ball which he plays with then gets bored after 10 minutes.


----------



## Superunknown

No advice? :/


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

What do you mean by "bored"? I.e., what is his bored behavior? If he's simply laying around/sleeping, that's normal. They spend a really large percentage of their day sleeping. They may be always ready to go, but if they get the good exercise that yours do, they will be content to be idle.

Bob


----------



## mswhipple

Well, I don't know if this will be helpful to you, but... my boy Willie spends hours out in his yard, doing what he was born to do... hunting. He hunts squirrels and chipmunks, and sometimes rabbits, and he points at birds a lot. Many times he is successful at catching his prey. He is happy to do this all by himself, so if I'm busy with something in the house, it doesn't matter. I should also mention that it's a big yard, fully fenced. In addition, we go for walks and runs in a nearby county park when I'm not otherwise occupied. So my suggestion is getting a fence for your back yard. It's also helpful to plant a couple of oak trees because the acorns attract squirrels, which in turn will entertain the dog. ;D

_p.s. I have yet to find a toy that will interest him for very long._


----------



## texasred

Is he laying around, and you a think he's bored, or does he pester you when your trying to get work done?


----------



## tknafox2

When I am trying to accomplish something, like reading a book, and Mr. F won't leave me alone, even though he has had his fun time, walk, run, and play.
I result to a meaty bone... either a frozen marrow bone, or one of the greasy brown knuckle bones from the pat store (these come in all shapes and sizes..), it really keeps him busy. He loves bones and Hoofs ( Hoofies) it is the entire cow hoof. All are a bit messy... but he is occupied with glee for quite a while, and often tired when he is done. He also has beautiful white clean teeth and I do not brush them.
PS... Once the marrow bone is empty, it makes a great vehicle for a scoop of peanut butter that your pup can then lick out.

Both my dogs love these treats, and I love the peace and quiet I get as they enjoy them.


----------

